# Speedcubing in Korea!



## DeeDubb (Mar 25, 2014)

Is anyone a cuber in Korea or know any Korean cubers? I'm American, but I'm an English teacher in Korea. I'd like to keep developing my Korean, so I was hoping to find a cubing community in Korea. My language level isn't really high enough to look around Korean websites for groups. If anyone could help me out, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm Korean.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 25, 2014)

already1329 said:


> The biggest Korean cubing community website is http://cafe.naver.com/cubemania (over 210000 members). Almost everything is written in Korean though.



Thanks! I figured out how to get into the Cafe, but the message board system is pretty weird. I'll have to have a Korean friend help me navigate. It's actually a lot more popular than I thought. I didn't know Cubing was a big thing in Korea.



BoBoGuy said:


> I'm Korean.



Really? That's cool. Do you live in Korea?


----------

